# My discovery why I had IBS.



## Arnold de Beer (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi all IBS sufferers:

Please forgive my English and or spelling.

I suffered IBS since the "Big Bang" And after years of using almost every type of medicine, my kidneys could not take it any more. I woke up one morning and almost passed out when I saw that my urine was blood red. Ok, so I had a new problem. Gross Hematuria for some reason. The Doctor gave me a Antibiotic, and also pills to bring my blood pressure back to normal. Apparently the bleeding was the cause of the high bp. The Antibiotics was meant to kill any bad bacteria if it was present.

I took this medication for 5 days. Skipped 5 days and then repeated the dose for a further 5 days.

I was so worried about this new condition that I forgot about my IBS problem. I was waiting for the symptoms to show up, but nothing happened. A week passed, and for the first time in years I had no gut discomfort. It is now two months later, and still no sign of IBS. Not even a burp.

I had the H.cobacter Pylori bug in my guts many years ago, but got rid of it using the special treatment for it.

Now this brings me to the reason why I am writing to you folks here. I hope this all makes sense.

IBS, I think, is also caused by a bad bacteria living in our guts. Somehow the bastard hides there, and just about nothing can kill it. It could be just as tough to get rid of as Helicobacter pylori.

After taking that Antibiotic for my hematuria problem, my IBS was gone. And still is.

IBS is caused by a virus or a bacteria, and needs to be discovered, just as H pylorie was discovered.

I do not know if I may name the product that I used.

I would like to give my E-mail adress here, just incase someone wants to know more.

[email protected]


----------

